

Forget Recruiters: Hire Junior Devs - thinkbohemian
http://amydoesntlai.tumblr.com/post/34088232695/hire-junior-devs

======
daniel-cussen
The value of enthusiasm should not be underestimated. Many times older, more
experienced devs will have learned-helplessness issues around a technology or
merely think certain things cannot be done. Or overengineer things, thinking a
O(n^2) sorting routine cannot be seriously considered, but a good routine
makes the problem so complicated the problem is impossible to carry out.
Whereas a junior dev will not know what the fuck many of those things are, use
the bad sorting routine, and actually _solve the problem._

------
mackmcconnell
It's about damn time

------
amiramke
Love it!

------
webdevlasse
Great!

